# Ikea Bangsund instructions?



## macstick (Feb 23, 2006)

I did a Google search for instructions for the Ikea Bangsund bed. One link led me to the Classifieds section of this site (now closed).

The original poster indicated they had the assembly instructions in .pdf format.

If that poster is still active here, would you please let me know if this .pdf file is still available? 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Contact the store, sometimes they will email the instructions to you.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Google is your friend, even when ehMac Classifieds are comatose.

Source

Click on the cache link when the original page has expired or died.

The whole internet is available via google cache. With some exceptions.

Or, you could just send a private message to "Alex R" or send an email to the info on the cached page linked above, or... call, his number is reproduced there also.

btw the pdf link within the ad is dead, couldn't find Ikea's info for you directly.

Best of luck and come back soon!


----------



## kvlmaillist (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Did you ever get the manual? I'm building this Bangsund bedset but I'm stuck now. Can you send me instruction if you have one please? Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Kevin, I don't know how to break this to you, but if you view Paul's "public profile," the last time he logged in was the time he posted this thread. While it's possible that he has logged in every day since as a "guest user," he may have found his instructions and vamoosed.

You could try sending a private message to him, click on his username above. If his preferences are set for it, that would also notify him with an email.


----------

